# stacked portrait of a blue bottle fly (photo)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all,

The photo below is a portrait of a blue bottle fly that is one of the pictures that went up on my blog yesterday. These are a common type of blow fly that has the delightful scientific name of _Calliphora vomitoria_. Considering that these flies feed on carrion, their scientific name seems rather appropriate... 

Cheers
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com

flesh fly Calliphora vomitoria edited sharpened_filtered cropped copyright Ernie Cooper 2012 sm for post by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow he's ugly lol

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

LOL 

It's crazy on the eyes look. That a great pic.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

My Grandma has similar whiskers !


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Dam

I went to a reply that was below the picture went half way up the picture and with the orangish brown kind of reminded me of the cheeto guy.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Is that a self portrait?

All kidding aside you're darn good with the stacking.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> LOL
> 
> It's crazy on the eyes look. That a great pic.


Thanks!
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

stevenjohn21 said:


> My Grandma has similar whiskers !


LOL!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Is that a self portrait?
> 
> All kidding aside you're darn good with the stacking.


Thanks...I'm getting there. Sometime soon (when I get time) I want to start experimenting with microscope lenses to get closer and improve the resolution...

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't they vomit digestive enzymes on their food and then suck it back up?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

^ now that compliment is coming from an accomplished photographer ^


----------

